# The time for BIG Flounder is NOW - Rockport



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

During the next 2 weeks, we will see the biggest flounder of the year move through the flats before they retreat to the Gulf in late December. With the current 2 fish limit, we are "targeting" the bigger flounder. We saw a ton of flounder on the flats tonight (we passed up a bunch of keepers), and this is a great sign that the reduced limits/seasons are helping the population. The 2 fish limit during the peak of the run, combined with decreased commercial pressure (their limit is 2 also), is really going to help the flounder numbers in the years to come...
*
12/2/2014*
I had the Craig B. group of 3 on the boat tonight. Conditions were fair, with NE wind at 10-15 and high tides. Things started off quick, with 3 huge flounder in the first 5 minutes of gigging. After that, we hit a dry spell and had to move to another spot. Once we got to the next area, we found it covered with flounder. We quickly gigged our last 3 fish in about 20 minutes, only picking out the big ones. We probably saw over 40 other keeper flounder tonight, passing them up to find bigger fish. We ended with a 6 flounder limit in 2 hours. All of our fish tonight were 20-26", with the biggest weighing 7 pounds.

The limit on flounder is 2 fish until December 15, when it goes back to a 5 fish limit. The time is NOW if you want to gig the flounder of a lifetime. We can also gig sheepshead and drum, if you like. I still have plenty of open nights during the next 2 weeks, please call for special pricing for trips before December 15.

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
Flounder Gigging - Bay Fishing - Duck Hunting
361-727-0045
www.nightstalkerguideservice.com


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*Plenty of flounder around*

*12/6/2014*
I had the Jessica R. group of 4 on the boat tonight. Conditions were poor, with 15-20mph NE wind and very high tide. The water conditions were murky tonight with the abnormally high tides and gusty wind. We found a couple large fish early sitting in deeper sand pockets, and then it got really slow for about an hour. As the tide changed to start going out, the fish moved in shallow all at once. We gigged our last 6 flounder in about 30 minutes, with plenty of fish to choose from, picking out only the larger fish. We ended with an 8 flounder limit in 2 hours of gigging. The fish tonight were a bit smaller overall, ranging from 19-23".

If you want to get in on the action, I have this Sunday-Friday nights (7th-12th) still open. I am offering a special discounted trip rate for up to 6 people from now until the 15th of December, please call me for details. The weather for the coming week looks fantastic for gigging, so it would be an ideal time to get a trip in before things get cold later in the month. The flounder limit remains at 2 fish per person until December 15th, when it returns to 5 fish. My normal posted rates apply after the 15th, so if you want to get in a cheap trip, now is the time to do it.

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
Flounder Gigging - Bay Fishing - Duck Hunting
361-727-0045
www.nightstalkerguideservice.com


----------

